# Sunscreen is a must..according to this  video



## jb22 (Jun 21, 2016)

This is the second video I found using UV lens that reveal the protection of sunscreen.

[video=youtube;cQuGv3bUCdE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQuGv3bUCdE[/video]


----------



## CassieLyons (Jun 23, 2016)

As an extremely pale person I can agree that sunscreen is definitely always needed.  I can go outside to walk to my mailbox (about a 5 minute walk) and back and my face will be pink.


----------



## Lin1018 (Jun 29, 2016)

Does anyone know how much zinc oxide powder should be added to lotion to bring it to SPF30 rating?


----------



## toupeemoor (Jun 21, 2018)

My dermatologist always reminds me to use sunscreen and told me that even the light coming from our computer and gadgets could harm our skin.


----------

